
Reversing the Technical Interview - tjalfi
https://aphyr.com/posts/340-reversing-the-technical-interview
======
erlehmann_
To save others a click: This article has been previously on HN with the
headline “Acing the technical interview”.

Previous HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13886626)

Sequels to “Acing the technical interview”:

1\. „Hexing the technical interview“ [https://aphyr.com/posts/341-hexing-the-
technical-interview](https://aphyr.com/posts/341-hexing-the-technical-
interview)

2\. „Typing the technical interview“ [https://aphyr.com/posts/342-typing-the-
technical-interview](https://aphyr.com/posts/342-typing-the-technical-
interview)

~~~
tjalfi
Sorry about that. I searched for previous submissions but didn't notice that
the same blog entry is available at both URLs. I emailed hn@ycombinator.com
and asked them to delete this submission.

------
eropple
This is a dupe, but it's awesome and should be kept up. I hadn't seen it
before, for sure.

